# Novice Trailering!



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

I thought I would share my new trailer adventures, having just bought a new trailer in the US on the Canadian long weekend.

I'd scoped the trailer I wanted two weeks ago, paid the deposit and arranged to pick it up on the 4th, a Canadian stat holiday. I arrived at the dealership early on the 4th to get some work done on the tow vehicle, and by 1pm I had paid for the trailer and we set off towards 405N heading to Vancouver.

I've only towed a boat trailer, so I knew I was slightly anxious about driving this 7 foot wide trailer all the way home to Canada. I had a girlfriend ride shotgun so that was a measure of comfort. Getting onto the highway towing my beautiful new trailer was a bit unnerving. I remember focusing on only the lane lines for the first half hour. After awhile I relaxed and began driving normally and was able to hold my track in the lane easily. About an hour into the drive we pulled off to an exit to use the washroom. I haven't done any backing up with this rig so could only pull over to park where I could just drive off. I checked the tires and heard hissing. Yikes one of the four tires had a nail hole. Called the dealer and he told me to find a Les Schwab.

Found one a block away, and they repaired the tire for free! Then we got back onto the highway, made it to the USA Canada customs...and waited 90 minutes to clear customs, and another half hour for the import paperwork. 

Now we had to get onto the ferry between the mainland and the island where I live. Another 90 minutes while they sailed across the strait and we were close to home. Dropped off the girlfriend and now I'm driving in the dark with tired eyes so I creep along the highway at 80k (50mph). I arrive to where I thought I could back the trailer and truck along a beach access road next to our house. I couldn't do it. Couldn't see. Couldn't manage to back it up well enough, so I went around the block to the church on the next street. I had to leave it there overnight with a note on it. 

The next day the trailer and truck was still there. I drove off and found a school parking lot that I thought was a good place to try backing up and parking. Except there was construction at the entrance so my entry was the teacher parking lot with no access to the main lot....unless I went across the playground between the sidewalk and the curbs...bump bump...which I had to do to get out. In 48 hours time I have gotten totally comfortable towing my trailer, but what a learning curve. I wish I could swivel my neck around when I practice backing up. Those S curves!! But I'm improving!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Congratulations on the new purchase. I assure you the trials and tribulations of learning to handle the trailer will be well worth it. It's a great thing to head out the first time to a horse show or trail ride on your own terms.

What kind of trailer did you get, by the way?


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

After much browsing around - there's not a huge selection in BC - I bought a Circle J Runabout from a dealer in Wa state. Its all aluminum 2 horse slant. I really like the jail bar divider and the slam latch, well, I like everything about it. I just could not find anything like it in lower BC mainland. Its 2.200 lbs.

Importing is a bit of a hassle but worth it, for me.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Now that you have learned how to handle it empty..._*before *_getting your "critters" on it with you...

Have someone else take you for a ride...and I meant someone else drive the rig and you become the "horse" passenger in the back.
You may not grab or hold on _except_ to keep from taking a face plant.
Balance and move as you make your horse do driving on roads, around turns, on stops and starts... _A whole new appreciation for what we as drivers put our animals through when trailering._

Just remember slow to start and stop, wide slow easy turns and make it double, triple the distance to stop when loaded...

Enjoy and best of luck with the new trailer!!
:wink:


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Another tip. When backing, go slow and make small corrections. If you mess up, pull forward a ways to straighten out and try again. 

When trailering horses, drive like you have a full, hot cup of coffee on the dash and don't spill a drop.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm going to hire a professional rig instructor to help me with the fine points of backing up. I get too much varying information from my barn pals.

This fellow has 3 horses of his own and teaches big rig driving as well. You've all given me great pointers - and I will get in my trailer and ride when I get the chance with this fellow to experience what its like to be my horse. 

What I've noticed so far that is odd is the trailer wheels skidding sideways in the s turns.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

livelovelaughride said:


> After much browsing around - there's not a huge selection in BC - I bought a Circle J Runabout from a dealer in Wa state. Its all aluminum 2 horse slant. I really like the jail bar divider and the slam latch, well, I like everything about it. I just could not find anything like it in lower BC mainland. Its 2.200 lbs.
> 
> Importing is a bit of a hassle but worth it, for me.


 
If you don't mind sharing, OP, how did the paper work part of things work going through customs and licensing the trailer for travel from the dealership? I'm always curious about such doings.

P.S. I think you got yourself a good trailer.


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

I don't mind sharing while this is fresh in my mind...
I paid the deposit in cash, about 10% of the price. Got the VIN of the trailer, make, model. From there I went to my insurance company and got a `binder`` that covers liability and insurance coverage for 10 days to pick up the trailer in the US and bring it home to Canada. I got it to begin on the day I was picking the trailer up (68.00 for this). 

Went to the US for my trailer with 10.5K - divided between me and girlfriend so I could legally say I was not carrying over ten thousand in cash! If I had used a CC there would be an extra 3% tacked on.

Got my bill of sale from the dealer as well as a copy of the MSO (Manufacturers State of Origin) certificate ***You need the original in order to get your trailer insurance***, plus all the owner manuals for the axle, trailer, brake controller. And they sold me a trip permit (35.00)which makes me legal to drive the trailer in Wa. And they did not charge me any Wa state tax as the trailer was being exported.

Brought my paperwork to the Customs office while crossing the border. This is where they charged *some* of the GST and PST-the rest is paid when you do your trailer registration at my insurance office. It would be 12% tax on the vehicle, and if I had stayed in the US for over 48 hours, I would have been able to apply my $800 exemption so would have paid less tax. But I didn't stay 48 hours only 24 so I had a $200 exemption on some of the trailer accessories. Better than nothing.

At Customs they gave me a form 1 to fill out. You need this to complete the importing of the trailer and insurance once you get home.

Then there is the RIV form which is 195.00 and tax to bring a vehicle in to Canada. This is paid at the border if they are open (separate offices) or online. The RIV form is a checklist for trailer inspection so that it meets Canadian codes. (Canadian Tire is authorized and it cost 22.) 

I needed a temporary permit (free, because I have a 10 day binder) in order to tow the trailer to get it inspected at Canadian tire. After paying the inspection and having my forms stamped, CT faxes the RIV form to its offices. So then I thought I'm home free just have to go to my insurance guy and get the trailer plates. Oops. Forgot I need the Original Origin of Manufacture, not the faxed copy!!

When I get the original document, I will need to get another temporary road permit to tow the trailer to the insurance place where they have to "sight" the trailer and make sure it is the same VIN before they issue me a plate. 

I'm ok with all this. I was careful driving around to the various shopping plazas and getting the biggest parking space available while I went in to talk to the car and insurance people. The first thing I bought at Canadian Tire was 4 traffic cones and put one out in front of the truck so no one would park in front and block me. I'm still learning to back up....

*The Binder does not make you legal. Its just a temporary liability and insurance for only bringing the vehicle to Canada, not for driving around. ICBC only allows a one day permit for transport to inspection etc. If my binder expires and I don't get my document in time, I will have to pay a small fee to buy a temporary permit (37.00). Such is life.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Chevaux said:


> If you don't mind sharing, OP, how did the paper work part of things work going through customs and licensing the trailer for travel from the dealership? I'm always curious about such doings.
> 
> P.S. I think you got yourself a good trailer.


I don't know about going through customs with it, but as far as licensing for travel from the dealership, when I bought mine a year ago (also in Washington state but driving it down to Oregon) there was none. I had expected to get some kind of temporary tag like car dealers give you when you buy a car, but nope! It made me a little nervous about driving a trailer without any plates or temporary tags whatsoever but they said they had never had anyone have a problem with it and in the end I didn't get pulled over or anything...


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Traffic cone idea was brilliant!


----------

